# Cervical Dilation



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone who had previous cervical dilation knows if you have to have before each treatment.  


We had several complicated attempts before I had dilation, which after the operation then the treatment resulted in our wonderful twins.  


As we have three frosties we have begun to think about FET however unsure if I would need dilation again.  Hope that all makes sense.


Thanks everyone


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi
I'm pretty sure you would need dilatation about 3-4 weeks before each transfer, but I'm not sure if this would be different post pregnancy- ie would your cervix be different, I think you will have to ask the clinic,

Good luck

Livity


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Livity,


Thanks for that makes perfect sense, we ill hopefully be able to get a clinic appointment soon, not sure how long the waiting list is for FET.


Mo


----------

